

Rinspeed XchangE concept video presentation - bhauer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kxvcm4BtUYo

======
bhauer
The video is over-produced and phony, but it's an entertaining
conceptualization of a self-driving vehicle experience.

(That is, assuming you wear thick turtlenecks and suave watches.)

